# New wheels with terminators



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got my bandit wheels with my 29.5" nators on the bike today now just have to put the rdc lift on thats comeing tomarrow. Not to sure if i like the 1.5" wheel spacers on it or not what do you guys think? It might look better when the lift is on just looks abit to wide rite know.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i like it.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ilike , it looks good


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks kicka** man :agreed:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

It will look better when we get that lift on there mike still badazz


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Those tires look NICE! I also think it looks a tad wide like it is, but will probably look good with the lift on it.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

looks sweet!


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

man those tires are killer


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats F****** sick looking.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys that bike is badazz I rode with mike today and he pretty much went where ever he wanted in two wheel drive but there was this one hole that I would love to see anyone who thinks they can go anywhere try because I think it may be impossible to pass so anyone close the challenge is out there and mike didnt make it still badazz


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

I tried to order some last night and they said there discountinued???Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Good.

Call Super ATV Depthfinder.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

We are currently out of the 29.5 again, we should have them in once again in about 2 weeks. If you cannot wait that long I believe CATVOS still has some in stock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

03maxpower said:


> It will look better when we get that lift on there mike still badazz


Agreed! looks good!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Guys that bike is badazz I rode with mike today and he pretty much went where ever he wanted in two wheel drive but there was this one hole that I would love to see anyone who thinks they can go anywhere try because I think it may be impossible to pass so anyone close the challenge is out there and mike didnt make it still badazz


I will even put 50 bucs on that hole or what ever you want to call it and yes the terms REALLY impressed the s*** out of me.That hole the honda got snunk in my old 650i with the 28"zillas had to use 4x4 with diffloc to get threw but now i can do it 2wd these tires.They are nuts and they ride great for that kind of tire.I will put some pics up with the lift on soon as she gets a bath tomarrow.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow. they look awesome. i want some!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats unbelieveable that you needed all that with your zillas cause you made that look like a puddle


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good!!!! i love the way them terms look they look mean as sh^t lol


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks really good. Those are bandit wheels? Didnt realize they made those wheels in the BF lug pattern.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Thats unbelieveable that you needed all that with your zillas cause you made that look like a puddle


 I know these tires blow my mind on how good they hook up.How about when went back out after you guys left part of the trail fell into that flooded creek a tree went down and took some earth with it.It was rite at the first big log crossing so we had to make a trail threw that swamp and phils bike kept running good for the rest of the ride.Those are bandit wheels beachcrusier so a big thanx out to superatv for hooking me up with some great wheels and tires.My buddy just bought a set of 28" terms after seeing mine for hes rzr.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with everybody else, looks good. Wide stance reminds me of mine...which I like


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## lylevivian (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good Mike, did you get your lift kit yet?


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice might have to get them for my 850


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

brutemike that thing looks super sweet and mean as hell, do they ride smooth? Im thinking about 28 terms on mine, how does ur buddy with rzr like those nators?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> brutemike that thing looks super sweet and mean as hell, do they ride smooth? Im thinking about 28 terms on mine, how does ur buddy with rzr like those nators?


 Thanx they do ride smooth even on the road but alittle squriley around 40-50 though lol and my buddy loves them 28s but wished he got the 29.5s just because a bit biger.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lylevivian said:


> Looks good Mike, did you get your lift kit yet?


 O yes i got my ground clearence rite where i want it now not to high but not sitting on the ground.I think the rear is around 17" now maybe alittle less cant remember exactly.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

you got any pics with the lift yet? Those tires are my next purchase, they look mean!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

skid said:


> you got any pics with the lift yet? Those tires are my next purchase, they look mean!


 Sure do they are in the super atv customers machines pics.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i bet the eat well and look good


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

brutemike said:


> O yes i got my ground clearence rite where i want it now not to high but not sitting on the ground.I think the rear is around 17" now maybe alittle less cant remember exactly.



What is the height of the tread on yours? I just got a set and the tread looks a little deeper than the others I have seen in person. :thinking:

But I could be wrong.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> What is the height of the tread on yours? I just got a set and the tread looks a little deeper than the others I have seen in person. :thinking:
> 
> But I could be wrong.


1.5 in the center and 2" on the corner lug thats with the 29.5" terms


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> i bet the eat well and look good


 they do eat well and alot too but hard to break loose even in the muddest of conditions i love it.


----------

